# performance probleme im grafischen

## pieter_parker

ich habe einen intel q6600 quad core prozessor auf einem ex38 mainboard mit 8gig ram.

ich verwende eine nvidia grafikkarte und habe 3 seagate sata festplatten im system.

ich benutze kde und hatte bis vor einigen wochen auch ueberhaupt keine probleme.

hin und wieder boote ich von einer anderen festplatte und lasse in windows das ein und das andere videospiel laufen.

ueberwiegend bin ich aber im linux und surfe mit dem firefox, hoere musik mit audacious, mache textverarbeitung mit oo usw.

mein system ist fuer das was ich in linux mache ueberdimensioniert, trotzdem kommt es haeufig vor das das system sich langsam und traege verhaelt.

ich merke es im firefox beim scrolen, im firefox beim clicken auf seiten im lan, beim scrolen in dem kde programm "konsole" und beim ziehen und verschieben von dem audacious player fenster.

die probleme fingen an nachdem ich vom xserver 1.3 zu 1.4 gewechselt habe.

ich hatte das system sogar einmal komplet neu aufgesetzt, aber es aenderte sich nichts.

es ist nervig so mit dem computer zuarbeiten.

mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich ein programm schliese und dann im firefox was mache oder in "konsole" scrolen will es manchmal wieder fluessig geht - vielleicht auch nur zufall ?

wenn ich scrolen will und es sich traege und langsam verhaet habe ich auf einem cpu kern volle auslastung, aber nur fuer den moment wenn ich scrolle

laut htop kommt die cpu auslastung von "/usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-wyyLqk"

ich verwende diese programm und treiber versionen

```
   sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 2.6.29-r5

  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 180.60

     x11-base/xorg-server 1.5.3-r6

     kde-base/kde-meta 3.5.10

     kde-base/konsole 3.5.10

   www-client/mozilla-firefox 3.0.1

  media-sound/audacious 1.5.1-r1
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    # 0 1080

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" Above "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP LP3065"

    HorizSync       49.0 - 98.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#    Identifier     "Monitor1"

#    VendorName     "Unknown"

#    ModelName      "JVC ILAFPJ -- -XH"

#    HorizSync       15.0 - 68.0

#    VertRefresh     23.0 - 61.0

#    Option         "DPMS"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#   BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

#   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Screen          0

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier     "Videocard1"

#    Driver         "nvidia"

#    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

#    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Screen          1

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

#    DefaultDepth    24

#    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-0: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-0: 640x480 +0+0"

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier     "Screen1"

#    Device         "Videocard1"

#    Monitor        "Monitor1"

#    DefaultDepth    24

#    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; DFP-1: 1920x1080 +0+0; DFP-1: 1280x720 +0+0"

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#    EndSubSection

#EndSection

#  Section "Extensions"

#           # Workaround for slow xfce-terminal redraw times

#           Option "Composite" "Disable"

#  EndSection
```

die ersten paar zeilen von glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4
```

emerge --info sagt das hier

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Jul 2009 00:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dt dts dvd flac fortran gdbm gpm gtk hddtemp iconv id3tag imlib ipv6 isdnlog kde lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd unicode win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

hat von euch jemmand eine idee warum hin und wieder 100% cpu auslastung entsteht wenn ich scrolen will in konsole / firefox ?

kann das ein ram / cache problem sein ? denn ab und zu wenn ich ein programm geschlossen habe (und wieder etwas mehr ram frei gewurden ist) laeufts wieder normal

:edit, xorg.conf und glxinfo hinzugefuegtLast edited by pieter_parker on Wed Jul 22, 2009 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Viel kann ich gerade nicht dazu sagen, aber in letzter Zeit gab es wohl häufiger mal Probleme mit den Nvidia-Treibern. Irgendwas kann man da sicher in der xorg.conf drehen, such einfach mal danach. Teilweise hilft es anscheinend auch eine andere Version der Treiber zu installieren.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste ma deine xorg.conf

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Poste bitte auch die Ausgabe von 

```
eselect opengl list
```

----------

## pieter_parker

eselect opengl list

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

----------

## pieter_parker

ich errinere mich das ich irgendwann vor wochen updates machen wollte und es nicht ging weil das useflag svg nicht gesetzt war, vielleicht hat das etwas mit dem ganzen zu tun ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hallo!

Falls die Probleme immer dann auftreten, wenn deine Festplatten geraqde viel zu tun haben, könnte es damit zusammenhängen?

AMD64 system slow/unresponsive during disk access...

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, die probleme tretten auch auf wenn die festplatte wenig zutun hat

----------

## schachti

Leider ist der NVidia-Treiber in portage nicht der neueste - und es gab da in letzter Zeit viele Änderungen. Du könntest mal den aktuellen Treiber 185.18.14 probieren (entweder manuell ein lokales Overlay erstellen, oder Du nimmst das ebuild aus dem Berkano-Overlay).

----------

## pieter_parker

hatte nun eine ganze weile x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.29 laufen, hat sich nichts veraendert und verbessert dadurch

hab mir jetzt den x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 drauf gemacht und teste

cat ~/.nvidia-settings-rc

```
# Configuration file for nvidia-settings - the NVIDIA X Server Settings utility

# Generated on Fri Aug 14 16:42:20 2009

# ConfigProperties:

RcFileLocale = C

ToolTips = Yes

DisplayStatusBar = Yes

SliderTextEntries = Yes

IncludeDisplayNameInConfigFile = No

ShowQuitDialog = Yes

Timer = PowerMizer_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000

Timer = Thermal_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000

# Attributes:

0/CursorShadow=0

0/CursorShadowAlpha=64

0/CursorShadowRed=0

0/CursorShadowGreen=0

0/CursorShadowBlue=0

0/CursorShadowXOffset=4

0/CursorShadowYOffset=2

0/SyncToVBlank=1

0/LogAniso=0

0/FSAA=0

0/TextureSharpen=0

0/AllowFlipping=1

0/FSAAAppControlled=1

0/LogAnisoAppControlled=1

0/OpenGLImageSettings=1

0/FSAAAppEnhanced=0

0/RedBrightness=0.000000

0/GreenBrightness=0.000000

0/BlueBrightness=0.000000

0/RedContrast=0.000000

0/GreenContrast=0.000000

0/BlueContrast=0.000000

0/RedGamma=1.000000

0/GreenGamma=1.000000

0/BlueGamma=1.000000

0/DigitalVibrance[DFP-0]=0

0/GPUScaling[DFP-0]=131073

0/XVideoTextureBrightness=0

0/XVideoTextureContrast=4096

0/XVideoTextureHue=0

0/XVideoTextureSaturation=4096

0/XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank=1

0/XVideoSyncToDisplay=65536
```

ist das in ordnung ?

in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf steht

```
alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1
```

ist das in ordnung ?

----------

## pieter_parker

mit "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31" hat sich ueberhaupt nichts veraendert

es ist ganz schoen nervig so mit dem system was zumachen ....

bin ich der einzigste mit diesem problem !?

was kann ich noch versuchen !?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich bin grad im kde und spiele mit audacious eine .mp3 datei von einer festplatte ab

auf meiner systemplatte (anderes laufwerk) baut emerge grad

alle 20 bis 40 sekunden stockt die musik

woran koennte das liegen !? was kann ich gegen tun !?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe eben mit emerge einige pakete gebaut, warum entstehen dadurch soviele io-wait und io-sleep werte !?

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/7717/munincpuusage.png

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7185/muninvmstat.png

irgendwie hab ich das gefuehl das mit meinem system etwas nicht stimmt - ich weiss aber nicht was genau

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ist natürlich nicht ganz einfach, so aus der Ferne, den Fehler für ein lahmendes System zu erkennen.

Wenn ich deine Angaben so lese fällt mir mal kde auf. Das hat den Ruf manchmal als Bremse zu fungieren, ohne dass es eine Lösung dafür gibt. Kannst du versuchsweise mal nur einen WM installieren (z.B. Openbox), nur um zu sehen ob kde der Bremsklotz ist ?

Du schreibst, die Probleme fangen mit dem Update von xorg-server-1.3 auf 1.4 an, deiner Paketauflistung steht aber der xorg-server-1.5.3, was aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied ist. Für einen 1.5.3 brauchst du keine solche xorg.conf, wie du sie gepostet hast, wenn du evdev und hal verwendest. Nutzt du kein evdev / hal fehlen in den Serverflags die Anweisungen

```

Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "false"

Option  "AutoEnableDevices"    "false"

Option   "AllowEmptyInput"    "false"

```

die dem xserver sagen, dass er sich so verhalten soll wie "früher".

Ein Blick in die Xorg.0.log wird dir aber zeigen, ob da noch mehr im Argen liegt.

Das dürfte dein System jetzt nicht dramatisch beschleunigen, aber vielleicht ist ein Anfang gemacht.

Jean-Paul

----------

## pieter_parker

das ist richtig, die probleme fingen mit dem xorg-server-1.4 an, zu vor hatte ich den xorg-server-1.3 wo noch alles bestens lief.

das "lahmen" war dann ab 1.4 und ist jetzt immer bei der version 1.5.3 immer noch

hier der inhalt von /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #18 SMP Thu Jul 16 00:17:38 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 14 August 2009  02:35:32AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 23 00:21:14 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 12 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 16:15:35 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 15:49:53 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-0: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-0: 640x480 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:2560x1600_60+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:800x600+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:640x480+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; DFP-1: 1920x1080 +0+0; DFP-1: 1280x720 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:2560x1600_60+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

gute idee mal einen anderen wm zutesten, aber ich teste erstmal das x ohne xorg.conf

:edit

hab x gestopt, die xorg.conf nach xorg.conf.old umbenannt, /etc/init.d/xdm start gemacht aber dann blinkte die gruene led an meinem bildschirm nur noch in regelmaessigen abstaenden, hab xdm wieder gestopt, die config datei zurueck benannt und xdm wieder gestartet

emerge --search sagt zu evdev

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.1.3

      Latest version installed: 2.1.3

muss ich noch etwas bestimmtes configurieren dafuer ?

----------

## Josef.95

Dies würde ich mit als erstes in Ordnung bringen *Quote:*   

> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".
> 
>         Entry deleted from font path.
> 
>         (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/")

 

also 

```
# mkfontdir /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/
```

und danach zur Sicherheit die Fonts noch mal neu installieren. 

Eine Auflistung könnte zb 

```
 # eix -I -c 100dpi
```

liefern.

Ansonsten versuche doch dein Xorg mal so zu Konfigurieren, so das keine "warnings" und "errors" mehr in der Xorg.0.log auftauchen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

das hier könnte dein Problem sein

```

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb" 

```

Zu evdev: das hast du zwar installiert, aber du nutzt es nicht. Hier mal ein Link zu einem recht guten Howto http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/33

Und dann verwende mal diese xorg.conf (du brauchst eine xorg.conf, wegen dem nvidia).

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "Xorg Configured"

   Screen      0     "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option    "NoPM"               "true"   

   Option    "DontZap"             "off"   # schaltet Strg-alt-bs wieder ein

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

   Driver       "nvidia"

     Option       "MetaModes"          "2560x1600_60"

   Option        "ConnectToAcpid"          "off"

   Option      "NoLogo"                   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier    "Screen0"

   Device        "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

   Monitor       "Monitor1"

EndSection

```

Die MetaModes evtl. noch anpassen.

Das Interessateste wird aber sein herauszufinden, warum der nvidia entladen wird.

Jean-Paul

----------

## pieter_parker

die fehlermeldung mit dem screen1 kann nur daher kommen weil am zweiten dvi anschluss der projector zur zeit nicht angeschlossen ist

also, ich hab

mkfontdir /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

gemacht und geguckt was eix sagt

eix -I -c 100dpi

Kein Treffer.

ich hab garkeine fonts installiert !?

brauche ich diese fonts !?

ich habe in die make.conf das useflag hal gesetzt und emerge -uaDvN world gemacht

ich hab weiterhin meine xorg.conf gebackupt, und den inhalt so angepasst

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "Xorg Configured"

   Screen      0     "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option    "NoPM"               "true"   

   Option    "DontZap"             "off"   # schaltet Strg-alt-bs wieder ein

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

   Driver       "nvidia"

     Option       "MetaModes"          "2560x1600_60"

   Option        "ConnectToAcpid"          "off"

   Option      "NoLogo"                   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier    "Screen0"

   Device        "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

   Monitor       "Monitor1"

EndSection 
```

dann hab ich den xdm restartet

die sache in dem howto mit den hal..fdi...policy habe ich erstmal uebersprungen, ich verstehe nicht was ich da wo und wie machen muss

kde funktioniert nur meine tastatur ist jetzt nicht mehr deutsch, us wahrscheinlich !?

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #18 SMP Thu Jul 16 00:17:38 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 August 2009  01:30:31PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 24 18:50:26 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

(**) Option "DontZap" "off"

(**) Option "NoPM" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 16:15:35 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 15:49:53 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "2560x1600_60"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectToAcpid" "off"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "2560x1600_60"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "2560x1600_60"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(**) HID 046a:0023: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 046a:0023: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
```

bis auf die meldungen mit diesen fonts doch soweit ganz gut !?

mir ist aber etwas anderes seltsammes aufgefallen

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

meine karte hat aber nur 256mb ram, damals im windows hatte gpu-z die karte auch mit 512mb angezeigt, hat das vielleicht etwas zu bedeuten !?

ich wollte den xdm eben nochmal restarten, nun sagt er mir]

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```
 * ERROR:  xdm is already stopping.
```

wie kann das sein ? er laeuft und laesst sich nicht restarten, hilft jetzt nur noch ein reboot ?

performance technisch hat sich garnichts geaendert

hab audacious offen, gkrellm, konqueror und das kde konsolen programm konsole

dort hab ich tail -f /var/log/messages gemacht

druecke ich dort z.b. enter und halte es gedrueckt .. stockt es nur vorsich daher mit neuen zeilen

----------

## Jean-Paul

Beim noch mal durchlesen ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass du evtl. zwei Bildschirme laufen hast und das entladen des nvidia wohl darauf bezieht.

Die WW-Meldungen bezüglich Fonts kannst du ignorieren, oder du legst ganz einfach das fehlende Verzeichnis an - und fertig.

Dass deine Tastatur eine us-Belegung hat ist nachvollziehbar. Du hast dem xorg-server gesagt, in dem du die Devices in der xorg.conf abgeschaltet hast, dass HAL die Sache übernehmen soll. Nur hast du HAL nicht gesagt, dass du eine de-Belegung willst.

Das Howto, das du dir gespart hast, wäre die Lösung gewesen.

Lege diese Datei an

```

nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```

und schreibe dies rein

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

    <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

    <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

nach einem Neustart von HAL solltest du eine deutsche Tastatur haben.

Und um es gleich vorweg deutlich zu sagen: dein Performace-Problem liegt nicht an HAL oder am neuen xorg-server und den "unverständlichen" xml-Dateien. Ich habe hier, unter mehreren Distris, den xorg-server-1.6.3 mit HAL/evdev laufen und es läuft problemlos.

Ja, ich bin nun etwas ratlos mit Ratschlägen, was dein System ausbremst.

Das übliche halt: 

was sagen die Logs (auch xsession)?

was sagt top ?

... und vielleicht doch mal Openbox testen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Dirk_G

Hallo

Es ist ja schon viel gesagt worden, aber was mir auffällt ist; du hast sehr wenig USE-Flags! Daraus schließe ich das du nicht das desktop-Profile nutzt aber weißt was man da alles braucht? Dann hast du auch noch einen Kernel laufen (2.6.29) an den sich wahrscheinlich viele noch lange erinnern werden;) Und das wohl nicht nur wegen des Teufels, der aus Tasmanien;)

Aber egal, ich habe leider keine Lösung für dein Problem aber vielleicht helfen dir ein paar Tipps die ich so testen würde wenn ich so ein Problem hätte.

Profile:

Was sagt 'eselect profile list'. Hat man wirklich das richtige Profile! Sind alle USE-Flags gesetzt die das System braucht?

Dienste:

Laufen alle Dienste die man benötigt und sind diese richtig Konfiguriert!!! Wenn Xorg 'evdev' nutzt sollte 'hald' und 'dbus' laufen. Ein 'rc-status boot' bzw. 'rc-status default' zeigt was läuft und was nicht. 

Xorg:

Eine xorg.conf erstellen lassen mit 'Xorg -configure' (X muss aus dazu aus sein!!!) und die testen. Dann sollte 'hald' und 'dbus' laufen. Die policys stehen übrigens in '/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/' und sollten, je nachdem was man braucht nach '/etc/hal/fdi/policy/' kopieren. Mit 'eselect opengl list' nachsehen ob nvidia genutzt wird.

Kernel:

Wie ist er konfiguriert? Marke eigenbau oder genkernel? Es sollte kein 2.6.29 mehr sein;) Außerdem sollte man CONFIG_HZ_100=y auf 300Hz stellen. 100Hz ist default und nicht unbedingt gut für einen schnellen Desktop. Wenn du den Kernel selbst konfigurierst nutze mal genkernel. Gerade im Kernel und bei Xorg hat sich sehr viel seit kernel-2.6.28 und xorg-1.4 geändert.

Dann mal viel Spaß beim testen...

----------

## pieter_parker

bevor ich weiter testen und ausprobieren kann, wie kann ich dem xdm restarten ?

/etc/init.d/xdm restart sagt

```
 * ERROR:  xdm is already stopping.
```

wieso laesst er sich nicht restarten !?!?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie restarte ich xdm ???

----------

## Jean-Paul

Sorry, aber wenn ich  *Quote:*   

> ERROR:  xdm is already stopping.

  in die Suchmaschine, die ich gewöhnlich immer nutze, eingebe erhalte ich beim ersten Hit http://forum.soft32.com/linux/gentoo-user-xdm-stopping-ftopict332067.html und im vierten Hit https://bugs.gentoo.org/129464

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, welche Suchmaschine du benutzt.

Jean-Paul

----------

## pieter_parker

hatte eine andere suchmaschiene verwendet gehabt  8O 

die umstellung auf die deutsche tastatur hat funktioniert, danke jean-paul

/var/log/Xorg.0.log sagt :

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Aug 28 20:52:29 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 August 2009  01:30:31PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 28 23:30:13 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 12 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 16:15:35 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.31  Tue Jul 28 15:49:53 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-0: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-0: 640x480 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:2560x1600_60+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:800x600+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:640x480+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; DFP-1: 1920x1080 +0+0; DFP-1: 1280x720 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:2560x1600_60+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(**) HID 046a:0023: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 046a:0023: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"
```

jean-paul du fragtest was top sagt, naja, ich habe z.b. das kwrite fenster offen wo ich eine text datei darin bearbeite, nehe ich dieses fenster und ziehe es mit der maus in kreisenenden bewegungen habe ich zwischen 60 und 99% cpu auslastung auf einem cpu kern, normal ist das wohl nicht ?

hab grad /etc/ini.t/xdm restart gemacht, und dann im kde ein fenster mit der maus gepackt und kreisende bewegungen gemacht

in .xsession-errors steht :

```
startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  19

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0xa00036

Warning: Unsafe event_queue of "hide seekbar" with pointer. (Use event_queue_with_data_free instead.)

Warning: Unsafe event_queue of "hide seekbar" with pointer. (Use event_queue_with_data_free instead.)

Warning: Unsafe event_queue of "hide seekbar" with pointer. (Use event_queue_with_data_free instead.)

madplug: lost synchronization.

madplug: bad main_data_begin pointer.

madplug: bad main_data_begin pointer.

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x240005f

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x240005f

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x240005f

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x240005f

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  19

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x240005f

Warning: Unsafe event_queue of "hide seekbar" with pointer. (Use event_queue_with_data_free instead.)
```

hab nun ein kernel update auf 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 gemacht, aber veraenderungen und verbesserungen in sachen performance waren leider keine festzustellen

naja, ich habe die useflags in der make.conf die ich halt so brauche, sind das wirklich "so wenige"? wieviel sind wenige und wieviele sind viele .. 

eselect profile list sagt :

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/2008.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [8]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [9]   hardened/x86

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/x86

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

  [17]  hardened/linux/x86
```

hier das was rc-status sagt :

rc-status default

```
Runlevel: default

 apache2 

 gkrellmd

 hald

 lm_sensors

 local

 munin-node

 mysql

 net.eth0

 netmount

 ntop

 ntp-client

 portmap

 samba

 stunnel

 syslog-ng

 vixie-cron

 vmware

 xdm
```

rc-status boot

```
Runlevel: boot

 bootmisc

 checkfs

 checkroot

 clock

 consolefont

 hostname

 keymaps

 localmount

 modules

 net.lo

 rmnologin

 urandom
```

dbus fehlte, ich habe "rc-update add dbus default" gemacht

hab den kernel nicht mit genkernel gemacht, hab damals beim system installieren emerge -av gentoo-sources gemacht und danach war schon eine kernel configuration da, die habe ich soweit uebernommen und nur kleinigkeiten wie netzwerkkartentreiber und konsolenaufloesung eingestellt

hier meine aktuelle kernel config datei -> http://pastebin.com/f733924f9

dirk_g du sagtest "Außerdem sollte man CONFIG_HZ_100=y auf 300Hz stellen."

```
grep -A 5 -B 5  "CONFIG_HZ_100" /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000
```

sehe ich das falsch oder steht das bei mir sogar schon auf 1000hz anstat 300 wie du vorgeschlagen hattest ? ist das gut oder schlecht wie es bei mir eingestellt ist ?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich habe mir deine Kernel-Config angeschaut. Mal unabhängig davon, dass du Netzwerktreiber eingebaut hast die du nicht brauchst und so ziemlich jeden hda-intel-Treiber laufen hast, ist mir dies aufgefallen: 

```

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

```

Bist du sicher, dass du AGP-Unterstützung brauchst (für Intel UND AMD ?).

Den CONFIG_DRM=y würde ich mal entfernen, siehe hier http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren/x86_2.6-5.html unter "Graphics support --->"

Möglicherweise beißt sich das mit dem nvidia.

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y  ist für mich okay.

Ich habe "rc-update add hald dbus boot" gemacht.

Jean-Paul

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab wie du vorgeschlagen hast das mit dem AGP und das mit dem DRM ausgemacht und den neuen kernel dann gebootet, leider keine veraenderung

beim z.b. hoch/runter scrollen im firefox sehe ich im top das X von 60 bis 90% cpu auslastung macht...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> kann das ein ram / cache problem sein ? denn ab und zu wenn ich ein programm geschlossen habe (und wieder etwas mehr ram frei gewurden ist) laeufts wieder normal

 

klingt doch fast so. was sagt "free -m"?

stoppe mal testweise deine vmware, apache2, lm_sensors und ntop daemon. gerade bei dem vmware kommt mir der gedanke das das je nach VM extrem viel RAM verbrauchen kann...

was ist mit hdparm /dev/[h/s]dX ? stichwort: DMA

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/xdm restart sagt
> 
> ```
>  * ERROR:  xdm is already stopping.
> ```
> ...

 

diesen bug hatte ich auch mal ne zeit lang, kill denien X prozess während das init script stoppen will mit killall X (wenn nötig mit -9)

----------

## pieter_parker

free -m spricht :

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          8111       1766       6345          0         58       1263

-/+ buffers/cache:        444       7667

Swap:            0          0          0
```

mir kam auch schon die idee den ram zutauschen, nur hab ich derzeit keinen da wo ich mal eben so wechseln koennte

aber ram geht doch oder geht nicht, und wenn er nicht geht gibts kernelpanic und nicht solche performance einbrueche wie ich sie erlebe, oder ?

hdparm -iI /dev/sd[a-d] erzaehlt :

```
/dev/sda:

 Model=ST3250620NS, FwRev=3.AEG, SerialNo=xxxxxxx

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=488395055

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3250620NS

        Serial Number:      xxxxxxx

        Firmware Revision:  3.AEG

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488395055

        Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes

        Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238474 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250058 MBytes (250 GB)

        cache/buffer size  = 16384 KBytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?

        Advanced power management level: 254

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

                64-bit World wide name

                Time Limited Commands (TLC) feature set

                Command Completion Time Limit (CCTL)

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

           *    SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

           *    SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

           *    SCT Features Control (AC4)

           *    SCT Data Tables (AC5)

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

/dev/sdb:

 Model=ST3500630AS, FwRev=3.AAK, SerialNo=xxxxxxx

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=976773168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3500630AS

        Serial Number:      xxxxxxx

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAK

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  976773168

        Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes

        Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      476940 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      500107 MBytes (500 GB)

        cache/buffer size  = 16384 KBytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

/dev/sdc:

 Model=ST31000520AS, FwRev=CC32, SerialNo=xxxxxxx

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=1953525168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST31000520AS

        Serial Number:      xxxxxxx

        Firmware Revision:  CC32

        Transport:          Serial

Standards:

        Used: unknown (minor revision code 0x0029)

        Supported: 8 7 6 5

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors: 1953525168

        Logical/Physical Sector size:           512 bytes

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      953869 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:     1000204 MBytes (1000 GB)

        cache/buffer size  = unknown

        Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 5900

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

                SET_FEATURES required to spinup after power up

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

           *    64-bit World wide name

                Write-Read-Verify feature set

           *    WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

           *    {READ,WRITE}_DMA_EXT_GPL commands

           *    Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

           *    SCT Long Sector Access (AC1)

           *    SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

           *    SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

           *    SCT Features Control (AC4)

           *    SCT Data Tables (AC5)

                unknown 206[12] (vendor specific)

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        186min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 186min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 5000c50015f33637

        NAA             : 5

        IEEE OUI        : 000c50

        Unique ID       : 015f33637

Checksum: correct

/dev/sdd:

 Model=ST31000520AS, FwRev=CC32, SerialNo=xxxxxxx

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=1953525168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST31000520AS

        Serial Number:      xxxxxxx

        Firmware Revision:  CC32

        Transport:          Serial

Standards:

        Used: unknown (minor revision code 0x0029)

        Supported: 8 7 6 5

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors: 1953525168

        Logical/Physical Sector size:           512 bytes

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      953869 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:     1000204 MBytes (1000 GB)

        cache/buffer size  = unknown

        Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 5900

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

                SET_FEATURES required to spinup after power up

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

           *    64-bit World wide name

                Write-Read-Verify feature set

           *    WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

           *    {READ,WRITE}_DMA_EXT_GPL commands

           *    Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

           *    SCT Long Sector Access (AC1)

           *    SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

           *    SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

           *    SCT Features Control (AC4)

           *    SCT Data Tables (AC5)

                unknown 206[12] (vendor specific)

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        182min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 182min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 5000c50015dcc964

        NAA             : 5

        IEEE OUI        : 000c50

        Unique ID       : 015dcc964

Checksum: correct
```

dort steht zwar einiges von dma ... aber bedeutet es wirklich das dma genutzt wird ?

ich habe nun mal fast alle der dienste und programme gestoppt und beendet

ps axf sagt :

```
ps axf

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    2 ?        S<     0:00 [kthreadd]

    3 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [migration/0]

    4 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ksoftirqd/0]

    5 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [migration/1]

    6 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ksoftirqd/1]

    7 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [migration/2]

    8 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ksoftirqd/2]

    9 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [migration/3]

   10 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ksoftirqd/3]

   11 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [events/0]

   12 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [events/1]

   13 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [events/2]

   14 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [events/3]

   15 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [cpuset]

   16 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [khelper]

   21 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [async/mgr]

  211 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kblockd/0]

  212 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kblockd/1]

  213 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kblockd/2]

  214 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kblockd/3]

  217 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kacpid]

  218 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kacpi_notify]

  291 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata/0]

  292 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata/1]

  293 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata/2]

  294 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata/3]

  295 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata_aux]

  300 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ksuspend_usbd]

  305 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [khubd]

  308 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kseriod]

  389 ?        S      0:00  \_ [pdflush]

  390 ?        S      0:00  \_ [pdflush]

  391 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kswapd0]

  438 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [aio/0]

  439 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [aio/1]

  440 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [aio/2]

  441 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [aio/3]

  453 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [nfsiod]

  458 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [cifsoplockd]

  467 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [crypto/0]

  468 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [crypto/1]

  469 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [crypto/2]

  470 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [crypto/3]

  662 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [iscsi_eh]

  667 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_0]

  670 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_1]

  673 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_2]

  676 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_3]

  679 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_4]

  682 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_5]

  690 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_6]

  693 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_7]

  807 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kpsmoused]

  855 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kstriped]

  858 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kondemand/0]

  859 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kondemand/1]

  860 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kondemand/2]

  861 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kondemand/3]

  886 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [usbhid_resumer]

  906 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [rpciod/0]

  907 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [rpciod/1]

  908 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [rpciod/2]

  909 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [rpciod/3]

  976 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kjournald]

 1837 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [hd-audio0]

 1982 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kjournald]

 1983 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kjournald]

    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [3]

 1066 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

 4323 ?        Ss     0:08 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 4724 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

 4918 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

 4919 ?        S      0:00  \_ hald-runner

 4926 ?        S      0:00      \_ hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event0

 5927 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 7332 tty1     Ss     0:00 /bin/login --

 7611 tty1     S+     0:00  \_ -bash

 7333 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 7334 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 7335 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 7336 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 7337 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

12606 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

12610 tty7     Ss+    9:41  \_ /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-8RBjoZ

12626 ?        S      0:00  \_ -:0

12637 ?        Ss     0:00      \_ /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

12725 ?        S      0:00          \_ kwrapper ksmserver

12672 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

12673 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

12686 ?        S      0:00 start_kdeinit --new-startup +kcminit_startup

12687 ?        Ss     0:00 kdeinit Running...

12692 ?        S      0:00  \_ klauncher [kdeinit] --new-startup

12748 ?        S      0:03  \_ kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d77276000124647282800000080960000_1246

12887 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-pieter/klauncherVlkfvc.slave-s

12916 ?        S      0:03  \_ /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

12924 ?        S      0:12  \_ konsole [kdeinit]

12925 pts/1    Ss     0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash

12945 pts/1    S      0:00  |   |   \_ su

12948 pts/1    S      0:00  |   |       \_ bash

13798 pts/1    S+     0:00  |   |           \_ tail -f /var/log/messages

13907 pts/2    Ss     0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash

13996 pts/2    S      0:00  |       \_ su

14002 pts/2    S      0:00  |           \_ bash

  572 pts/2    R+     0:00  |               \_ ps axf

  307 ?        Sl     0:15  \_ /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

12690 ?        S      0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid

12694 ?        S      0:00 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup

12727 ?        S      0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit]

12804 ?        S      0:03 kdesktop [kdeinit]

  355 ?        S      0:00  \_ xterm

  357 pts/3    Ss+    0:00      \_ bash

12886 ?        S      0:08 kicker [kdeinit]

12911 ?        S      0:00 kaccess [kdeinit]

12919 ?        S      0:00 klipper [kdeinit]

12923 ?        S      0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

13802 ?        S      0:00 knotify [kdeinit]
```

```
free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          8111        954       7156          0         61        780

-/+ buffers/cache:        112       7999

Swap:            0          0          0
```

halt ich in der konsole enter gedrueckt, stottert und stockt das nur so runter mit neuen zeilen

mit dem  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.18 hat sich auch nichts verbessert

weiss nicht ob es wichtig sein koennte, aber hier ist das was /var/log/dmesg sagt -> http://pastebin.com/f7443a86a

----------

## Dirk_G

Hast du hier mal gesucht...

http://userbase.kde.org/GPU-Performance

----------

## pieter_parker

ja aber viel damit anzufangen weiss ich leider auch nicht :? voll zum kotzen das mit diesen performance problemen...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts

 *Quote:*   

> Sub-Pixel Rendering
> 
> In the above file, the sub-pixel rendering option is commented out because it is only useful for LCD panels. When enabled on a CRT display it only causes X.Org to do more rendering work. Possible values are for the sub-pixel rendering type none, rgb, bgr, vrgb and vbgr. The most common type of LCD panel is of the RGB variety, which is what the example above uses. 

 

taskleiste kde icon > kontrollzentrum > erscheinungsbild > schriftarten >

kantenglättung fuer schriftdarstellung : systemvorgabe

dpi-wert fuer schriften erzwingen : inaktiv

steht und stand dort bei mir bisher immer, ist das so oke ?

testweise habe ich

kantenglättung fuer schriftdarstellung : systemvorgabe

nach

kantenglättung fuer schriftdarstellung : inaktive

umgestellt und xdm restartet

saemtliche schriftarten sehen dann irgendwie duenner und leichter aus, aber eine veraenderung brachte es nicht

die konsole stottert immer noch und bei kreisenden bewegungen mit einem fenster kommt immer noch sehr hohe cpu last auf

desktop rechts click > ausfuehren > xterm

dort stockt und stottert es nie, nur in dem kde "konsole" programm

in jeder meine xorg.0.log dateien stand bisher immer etwas von

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.
```

das mit den fonts oder fehlenden fonts kann nix mit den performance problemen zu tun haben !?

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> das mit den fonts oder fehlenden fonts kann nix mit den performance problemen zu tun haben !?

  Nein, definitiv nicht. Es sind zudem nur Warnungen, keine Fehler. 

Wenn du das nicht haben willst, führe für jeden WW-Eintrag  *Quote:*   

> mkfontdir /usr/share/fonts/<font>/

  aus und anschließend ein "fc-cache -fv" - danach sollten die WW weg sein

Jean-Paul

----------

## ChrisJumper

hi pieter_parker,

sonst versuch es nochmal mit einer neuen xorg.conf.

Bei der von Seite eins aus dem Thread ist mir aufgefallen das du keine (default) Farbtiefe "Depth 24" oder Auflösung für den Monitor hast.

Und dies sind meine Einstellungen aus der Xorg.conf zu meiner Grafikkarte. Allerdings habe ich die PCI-Express Version.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce 8600 GT"

 Driver "nvidia"

 Option "RenderAccel" "true"

 Option "NoLogo" "true"

 Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

EndSection
```

Edit: Mir ist da grade noch was eingefallen. Ich hatte mal mit einer Grafikkarte Probleme die einen externen Stromanschluss hatte. Glaube das beschränkte sich allerdings nur auf Spiele, bin mir nicht mehr sicher.. war allgemein unzufrieden. Als ich dann nach Jahren nochmal Windows installierte bekam ich auf dem dual-boot PC dann die Fehlermeldung (So eine kleine Windows Pop up Blase), das die Karte zu wenig Strom hat und nur mit Einschränkungen läuft. Eingesteckt war dieser zusätzliche Stromanschluss, allerdings hatte mein Netzteil wohl zu wenig Leistung. Unter Linux hab ich allerdings nicht einen Eintrag dazu in den Logs gefunden... Spiele konnte ich auch schon Spielen.. aber die Framezahl war sehr mau. Doch hab ich dies auf die Karte und Windows an sich geschoben.

Edit2:

Beim Fenster Verschieben entsteht immer noch eine Hohe CPU-Last? Also ich will nur darauf hinaus das du den "lag" nicht nur am Firefox + Scrollen fest machst. Da sich dieser manchmal sehr "eigenwillig" Verhält. Es gibt z.B. eine Einstellung "Sanften Bildlauf aktiviren". Diese hab ich deaktiviert weil sie auf langsameren Rechnern "gefühlt" zu Hängern neigt. Auch die Rechtschreibung braucht bei langen Texten einiges an Ressourcen. Daher versuch es auch mal mit einem "neuen" Mozilla-Config-File.

----------

## pieter_parker

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "Xorg Configured"

   Screen      0     "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option    "NoPM"               "true"

   Option    "DontZap"            "off"    # schaltet Strg-alt-bs wieder ein

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier  "Geforce 8600 GT"

 Driver "nvidia"

 Option "RenderAccel" "true"

 Option "NoLogo" "true"

 Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier    "Screen0"

   Device        "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"

   Monitor       "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth   24

EndSection
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Tue Sep 1 19:41:36 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 August 2009  01:30:31PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep  1 23:51:28 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".

        Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce 8600 GT"

(**) Option "DontZap" "off"

(**) Option "NoPM" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.18  Wed Jul 22 19:06:03 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.18  Wed Jul 22 18:37:18 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(**) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Sep 01 23:51:28 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):

(==) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(WW) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate GLX video capture device array.

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Sep 01 23:51:29 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse? Explorer" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(**) HID 046a:0023: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 046a:0023: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 046a:0023

(**) HID 046a:0023: always reports core events

(**) HID 046a:0023: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) HID 046a:0023: Found keys

(II) HID 046a:0023: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 046a:0023" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"
```

ich hab die farbtiefe angepasst, es hat sich leider nichts veraendert  :( 

du sagtest du hast die gleiche karte wie ich aber als pci express version ? wie kommst du drauf das meine pci ohne express ist ?

wenn ich mit der maus ein fenster packe und zb kreisende bewegungen mache hab ich 60 bis 90% cpu auslastung, habe es mit und ohne firefox getestet

wo kann ich das mit dem sanften bildlauf einstellen ?[/list]

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> wo kann ich das mit dem sanften bildlauf einstellen ?

  Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General > "Use smooth scrolling" 

Sorry, hab ein englisches System.

Dein performance-Problem liegt imho nicht an xorg, nvidia, hal, udev, ... sondern möglicherweise an KDE.

Installiere dir eine *box, auch wenn's weh tut - eben nur um sicher zu stellen, dass es nicht an KDE liegt (oder doch).

Jean-Paul

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> wo kann ich das mit dem sanften bildlauf einstellen ?

 firefox

Bearbeiten ==>

Erweitert ==>

im Reiter

Allgemein "Sanften Bildlauf aktiveren" (kein Häkchen setzen)

..........................................................................

In der xorg.conf würde ich

 Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

erst mal rausnehmen, sofern nicht unbedingt benötigt.

Eventuell deaktiviere doch auch mal deine Persönlichen Grafik Einstellungen, indem du deine

".nvidia-settings-rc" im /home Verzeichnis löscht oder umbenennst.

Was hast du den in der Anwendung "konsole" selbst an Fonts eingestellt?

/edit: Oh, da war Jean-Paul ein wenig flotter   :Smile: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ein guter freund brachte mich auf die idee im kde die stelle zu suchen wo man die ganzen gut aussehenden sachen (effekte) runterstellen kann, ich hab das menu ueber 10 minuten erstmal suchen muessen (kde icon taskleiste > einstellungen > einrichtungssassisten), das programm hatte warum auch immer nach beenden ploetzlich ein hintergrundbild eingestellt und da viel es mir sofort auf das sich kde anders verhalten hat

desktop rechtsclick > arbeitsflaeche einrichten

hintergrund : kein bild

optionen > farben : senkrechter verlauf

diese einstellungen sind an den gewaltigen performance einbusen schuld, genauer gesagt die option "senkrechter verlauf" ist der uebeltaeter gewesen

genau erklaeren kann ich es mir nicht, ich habe es nun dutzende mal ausprobiert, es ist reproduzierbar

jedesmal, wirklich jedesmal wenn ich es auf "senkkrechter verlauf" stelle werden die fenster traege und erzeugen beim hin und her bewegen enorme cpu auslastung

hat von euch jemmand eine erklaerung wie soetwas sein kann ? warum ausgerechnet bei der einstellung "senkrechter verlauf"

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann es sein das wenn die option senkrechter verlauf gesetzt ist das zu solch enormen performance einbusen kommt ?

----------

